# Quilting fabric bleeding



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have washed some calico fabric and it bleeds really bad. Is there something I can put in the water to set the dye to keep if from bleeding.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know about setting the dye, but Shout makes a stain grabber (similar to a dryer sheet) that is supposed to catch dye before it sets in other fabrics in the wash.

On second thought, when I dye cotton t-shirts, I use washing soda as the fixative. It works pretty well, but I find that I still have to rinse several times before the dye quits bleeding out. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Problem is, this is quilting fabric. When I washed it in hot water it bled pretty bad. I would hate making a quilt with it and who ever gets it when they wash the quilt it might bleed.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Vinegar helps to set dye. I don't know how much to add though.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've heard a cup of vinegar to a small wash load or a cup of table salt will set the colors. 

You may ask in fiber forum what they use to set the fibers they die.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, I'll try the vinegar. Think I would rather have the vinegar than the salt. I know use to they would put salt in the water when they dyed fabric to set it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Try Shout Colorcatcher. Wash fabric a few times with the colorcatcher before sewing.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It was so bad after I had washed it in hot water and rinsed in hot water, that when I was ironing it dry my hands turned green.

I WON'T be using it in my quilt swap.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a product you can buy over the internet and at some quilt shops - Synthropol - here's a link and the product description. I've never tried it myself. I have read that with the new dyes, vinegar doesn't work the way it used to.

Synthrapol Fabric Detergent


----------



## mizlew (Jun 13, 2012)

There is a product called Retayne that can be purchased at quilt shops. You add approximately a teaspoon to fabric in hot water in your washing machine. This will set commercially dyed fabrics so that they will not bleed or fade. It is a little pricey but you use very little. I always use it on blacks, red, navy blue, etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Make note of the brand and type of fabric this was. Sounds like it is bleeding way too much. But, people will not be washing and rinsing a quilt in hot water.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I used the vinegar on one piece and it seemed to stop bleeding. Hope it helps on the other ones. I have to buy more vinegar tomorrow. Will let you know if it works on the ones that were bad.

It is calico fabric. I was given a large tote ful of pieces from 1/2 to 1 yd pieces. I really hope the vinegar does the trick for all them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wonder if that tote is full of old, old fabric. Back in the olden days we had to prewash all fabric before cutting to let it bleed.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I think it was old fabric. My DIL bought two large totes that was crammed full of fabric then a box full of buttons a large fruit cake tin full of thread, all for 10.00 and gave it to me. Would not take any money for it. The lady who was selling it said it had belonged to her mother who use to quilt.

It's so sad when we pass most of our stuff will be sold like that instead of it passing down to the kids. I at least have one daughter who likes to make quilt tops, maybe she'll appreciate mine. My husband's step mother told me the other day when she passes she has already told her 4 daughters that she want's all her fabric to go to me. I told her I'd rather she lives to be 100 that to get the fabric that way.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

My Mom says use "Retayne", you can get it at your quilt shop or JoAnne's. It is a dye fixative. But you can only wash the quilt in cold water after that.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

A friend brought me some fabric from central America that came with a warning that it would bleed. The directions said to put vinegar (2 cups into a sink of water) and salt. in the water and soak it over night. The salt should be added to the water until it will no longer dissolve. It worked.


----------

